# History of AIB Standard Variable Mortgage Rate



## PFS7979 (19 Jan 2017)

Hi,

Could anybody help me in establishing where I can find out the history of AIB's standard variable mortgage rate between 2009 and 2013?

thanks.


----------



## celticbhoy32 (19 Jan 2017)

I can have a look at my statement if you like.  I took out mortgage in may 09. The rate then was 3.24% on an Ltv of >80%


----------



## elcato (19 Jan 2017)

I don't have before 2013 to hand as I was fixed at that period but here's the back-end of the time you are looking for and it's the Standard SVR as oppose to a LTV one.
April 2013 4%
June 2013 4.4%
Dec  2014 4.15%


----------



## pclarkeo (6 Mar 2017)

Its quite hard to find this info. This is what I found from looking at press releases from AIB.
Anyone feel free to correct or if anyone knows of a site that hold history of rates by lender..even better!

AIB variable rate history

[Announced]         [Effective From]    [SVR]        [> 80%]
[01/04/2013]    [01/04/2013]        [4]            [4.1]
[01/06/2013]    [01/06/2013]        [4.4]        [4.5]
[30/10/2014]    [01/12/2014]        [4.15]        [4.25]
[01/05/2015]    [01/06/2015]        [3.9]        [4]
[07/08/2015]    [01/10/2015]        [3.65]        [3.75]
[01/05/2016]    [01/07/2016]        [3.4]        [3.5]


----------



## pclarkeo (3 Oct 2017)

the AIB SVR is now down to 3.15
I would of assumed that this meant the rate that I would get applied to my mortgage is 3.25 as my current rate I get is 3.5.

But I got a letter from AIB saying the rate I am getting is 3.15, the actual SVR and the amount my new monthly payment is reflects this.

Anyone have an idea what is going on here?


----------



## RedOnion (3 Oct 2017)

pclarkeo said:


> the AIB SVR is now down to 3.15
> I would of assumed that this meant the rate that I would get applied to my mortgage is 3.25 as my current rate I get is 3.5.
> 
> But I got a letter from AIB saying the rate I am getting is 3.15, the actual SVR and the amount my new monthly payment is reflects this.
> ...


Hi, there's more than 1 product reduced to 3.15%. From the details you provided I'm guessing you're on LTV >80% rare rather than SVR.

More detail over here: https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/aib-is-dropping-its-variable-rates-by-0-25.205059/


----------



## pclarkeo (3 Oct 2017)

RedOnion said:


> Hi, there's more than 1 product reduced to 3.15%. From the details you provided I'm guessing you're on LTV >80% rare rather than SVR.
> 
> More detail over here: https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/aib-is-dropping-its-variable-rates-by-0-25.205059/



Ya i'm on > 80%.

So this means I actually get a discount of 0.35%, looks like its the same for all other LTV values.

I thought it was gonna remain the same and the actual rate I get would be 0.1% higher than the SVR as per the history above, so 3.25%

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## tommygirl (9 Oct 2017)

In case anyone else is interested these seem to be the variable rates applying to AIB Home Loans. Sorry - can't seem to insert a table 

May 2007 – 4.85%

19th June 2007 – 5.1%

16th January 2008 – 5.25%

16th July 2008 – 5.5%

22nd October 2008 – 5%

19th November 2008 – 4.5%
17th December 2008 - 3.75%
28th January 2009 - 3.25%
19th March 2009 - 2.75%
17th April 2009 - 2.5%
20th May 2009 - 2.25%
**This is where they stepped away from the ECB rate

30th March 2010 - 2.75%
11th August 2010 - 3.25%
23rd November 2011 - 3%
4th September 2012 - 3.5%
13th November 2012 - 4%
5th June 2013 - 4.4%
1st December 2014 - 4.15%
2nd June 2015 - 3.9%
1st October 2015 - 3.65%
16th September 2016 - 3.4%


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Feb 2019)

15th September 2017  3.15% 

Source


----------

